# **SOLD** 18' Avon SuperPro for sale



## barley (May 9, 2008)

Selling my big boat because I don't use it anymore. It is a 2008 and in great condition with less river miles than I wish it had. It has no patches or leaks. Included with the boat is a self made 4 bay frame, tractor seat, three 11' cataract SGX oars with blades and an almost new stitches and stuff everything bag. I need to look in the shed but I think I also have 1 or 2 drop bags that are too big for my other boat that I can throw in. Located near Twin Falls, Idaho. $6,500 OBO.


----------



## BGillespie (Jul 15, 2018)




----------



## B4otter (Apr 20, 2009)

Gorgeous boat from the pinnacle of Avon-ness! Can't remember when they were absorbed by Zodiac, wasn't long after 2008, but this is as good as it gets in Hypalon construction. Have rowed a few from this era and prefer them to the 24" tube SOTAR - for hauling big loads and getting down high volume rivers these can't be beat. All you need is a Grand permit... Imported by Clavey? Really, really wish I could talk myself into buying it but divorce boat for sure and honest assessment of shoulders tells me "not"... Great to see one in this condition, 'though!


----------



## twoguns (Jun 4, 2011)

PM sent Sunday 4/25/21


----------

